# is my pigeon sick if he sleeps more tha usual?



## raquel (Jul 15, 2011)

My wild pigeon has been sleeping more than usual. I am worried that he/she is sick. He/she has been eating a little less than usual but seems to be sleeping too much during the day. Can there be anything wrong with the pigeon?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

raquel said:


> My wild pigeon has been sleeping more than usual. I am worried that he/she is sick. He/she has been eating a little less than usual but seems to be sleeping too much during the day. Can there be anything wrong with the pigeon?


Can you please give us a little more history on your bird, how long have you had him, where did he come from, any previous bouts of illness, what is his diet, do you have any meds on hand? I generally believe when a caregiver feels something is amiss with a bird in their care, most times there is something going on to cause the concern. Do you think you could post up a photo of him and any fresh droppings he is producing, here's how to do it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

God luck with him,


Karyn


----------



## raquel (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help. We found him/her as a baby, 4 months ago. He /she has been eating fine but since about 2 days ago, he/she has been sleeping more that usual, wake up in the morning and an hour later he goes back to sleep as is was night time. We do not see any other abnormal behavior. We let him go out in the morning and he returns at night but he did not return last night, we are very worry that he must be sick.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Why did you make so many threads for this? It'll really confuse people if you talk in a whole bunch of threads about the same thing. I know you're worried, but people can't help if they're all confused. 

Has anyone been coming home later than normal and maybe upsetting his sleep pattern? I know that makes our budgie cranky/sleepy.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

raquel said:


> Thanks for your help. We found him/her as a baby, 4 months ago. He /she has been eating fine but since about 2 days ago, he/she has been sleeping more that usual, wake up in the morning and an hour later he goes back to sleep as is was night time. We do not see any other abnormal behavior. We let him go out in the morning and he returns at night but he did not return last night, we are very worry that he must be sick.


So I am clear, are you saying that he has not come home since he left yesterday morning, and has not returned, as he usually does. If this is the case, please look around for him at some of the places outside he likes to perch and don't let him out again until it is figured out what is going on with him.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## raquel (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks so much Karyn for your help.


----------

